# This is probably in vain



## The_African (Oct 9, 2010)

but I used to post on this Star Trek message board but I completely forgot what it was called. It's frustrating me because I want to log-in and get some information from one of my old posts but I can't find it.


----------



## Who? (Nov 23, 2010)

Google 'star trek forum'?  Just a thought.


----------



## The_African (Feb 6, 2011)

Who? said:


> Google 'star trek forum'?  Just a thought.



There's more than one.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 6, 2011)

Perhaps you could try googling it and your username in inverted commas as well?


----------

